# Getting ready for summer



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

This is an Adirondack chair I recently built. If anyone would be interested in the plans and layout for this chair I would be happy to post them. This one is made from pine and I am going to build another out of Western Red Cedar.
That's Coco checking it out.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job George and it sure looks inviting.

That is a nice sunshine color too.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

George, I'd love to see the plans. We're in the process of extending the deck at the rear of our home and a couple of those beauties would fit right in come summer-time.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Geordie,
I posted the plans in Project Plans and How To. I hope you can read them. If not let me know and we can figure something out. (email maybe)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent George that's a great looking chair and I like that color!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

George,

Man alive... that's sure is a nice bright Yellow!!

I like that color better than white.

Nice chair...

Have you ever looked at Jake's Chair?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> George,
> 
> Man alive... that's sure is a nice bright Yellow!!
> 
> ...


Yes I have. It's a great looking chair.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, how come that you are forever down-playing you're skill level when you can turn out great looking work like this?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> George, how come that you are forever down-playing you're skill level when you can turn out great looking work like this?


Thanks Harry. I'm just a beginner so it's more a lack of experience than skill. Beginners luck, I suppose.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't believe it.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice George, and thanks for the plans!

Greg


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks George, I can read the plans just fine - but - _feet & inches!_ (mumble, grouse, mumble).


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Adirondack Metric Version*

 Sorry about the lack of metrics Geordie. I actually downloaded the original plans from buildeazy.com and they have a metric version if that would help. So stop your grumbling.  

The layouts are mine from a program I have called Cutlist Plus. You can download it also on a trial basis. It tracks the cost of your projects and shows the best cuts for the material.

Metric chair plans:
http://www.buildeazy.com/fp_adirondackchair_std.html

Cutlist software:
http://cutlistplus.com/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, who wants to lay awake at night worrying how much ones latest project has cost? Better not to know and sleep well!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Harry,

Aren't you getting ready for Winter about now?


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice job on the chair - looks better than Norm's. That color is called "find in the dark" yellow.  I've always liked those chairs and they are really comfortable. I might just make a glider.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

George, thats a great chair and a great link! Heres one that I've got some good ideas from http://the3house.com/plans/index.php


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Harry,
> 
> Aren't you getting ready for Winter about now?


Yes Joe, today is the 9th day of our winter. The days can still be quite mild, today it was about 68deg F and now at 5.50pm it is still about 62deg F but overnight it is expected to drop to about 43deg F. There have been a few days already when we have had the heating on 'till about noon. The important thing is that there are no days when the weather stops me from going into my shed, when the temperature outside is around 90 to 109deg F I am fortunate in having a 2.5hp air-conditioner which takes only a few minutes to bring the temperature down to a comfortable level. Cheers for now Joe.


----------

